# The Food List Challenge - How Many Have You Tried?



## GotGarlic (Jan 11, 2014)

The authors of this quiz think most people will have tried about 20 of the 100 items on this list. How many have you tried?

http://www.listchallengeapp.com/100foods/


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 11, 2014)

I have tried 74 of the items on the list. Most of the ones I haven't tried are not available in the U.S., like Kobe beef and fugu. And I need to check with my parents on a couple. My dad used to hunt when I was a kid, but I don't remember whether we ate rabbit or squirrel 

How about you?


----------



## jabbur (Jan 11, 2014)

44 - 45 if you count rabbit stew.  The one time I ate rabbit it was not in a stew but fried like chicken.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 11, 2014)

I've eaten 91 by my count.

I have a hard time imagining only trying 20 things on that list....


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 11, 2014)

I ate 24.  LOL


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 11, 2014)

I've had 75.  Neat list!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 11, 2014)

78 here


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm going to have to go over that list again!  LOL


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 11, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I'm going to have to go over that list again!  LOL



I think you need to get out more, Carol! Without your husband!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 11, 2014)

jennyema said:


> I've eaten 91 by my count.
> 
> *I have a hard time imagining only trying 20 things on that list*....


 
Is that what they said the average was? I didn't click on anything else after it wanted to take me to a Facebook page.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 11, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Is that what they said the average was? I didn't click on anything else after it wanted to take me to a Facebook page.



I was a bit off-put with that too, but after you log in to FB, you have the option to post or not, it still gives you your total.  Though I suppose you could do it the old fashioned way and just count the items!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 11, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I was a bit off-put with that too, but after you log in to FB, you have the option to post or not, it still gives you your total. Though I suppose you could do it the old fashioned way and just count the items!


 
Did something say 20 was normal or the average?
I'm trying to figure out where Jenny came up with that.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 11, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Is that what they said the average was? I didn't click on anything else after it wanted to take me to a Facebook page.



Yes.  See the OP.  Seems like there are way too many ordinary things on the list (ribs, bread pudding, root beer float) to average out to 20.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've had 80 foods on the list.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 11, 2014)

65 for me, there were a few combos that had something I don't like by itself (like root beer in particular) so I would never try and quite a few things I would try but have never had access to like durian and kangaroo as 2 examples I can remember.  The cactus pears I've seen in grocery just don't look appetizing to me (I think they are over-ripe, don't really know but that's what they look like to me, mushy kind of).  I just can't get past even the thought of frog legs, chittlins and snake, though I've had people try to talk me into them, but I do eat and love escargot, just my quirk I guess.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 11, 2014)

jennyema said:


> Yes. See the OP. Seems like there are way too many ordinary things on the list (ribs, bread pudding, root beer float) to average out to 20.


 
Duh  
I must have clicked right on the link after reading the subject line.


----------



## cara (Jan 11, 2014)

49.... but I have to admit, I don't know some of these things and didn't want to translate...
so maybe I ate them, but don't know, because they were german ;o)


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 11, 2014)

I've tried 87


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 11, 2014)

66 for me. This really surprised me. I thought it would be more.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 11, 2014)

I did it again and I came up with 27. Half of those things I've never heard of. Believe me, if my husband did this he would probably come up with 10!!!

PS:  I went back and did it based on what I think my husband would have had and I got 15.  He's better than I thought.  

There are some perfectly normal things on the list that just don't appeal to me, such as a rootbeer float or a moon pie.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 12, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> There are some perfectly normal things on the list that just don't appeal to me, such as a rootbeer float or a moon pie.



I counted a moon pie I had in a restaurant that was absolutely amazing, with made with house-made cookies and marshmallow creme.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 12, 2014)

I thought it was about what foods you have tried, not tried and liked.  That's how I did it.  I tried an oyster once and never again.  TB eats them when I am not around because I can't even stand the smell!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 12, 2014)

I've had 87. Some of the things I wasn't familiar with - for instance Pavlova or a Bellini. Nor do I consider them on my list of "foods to eat before you die".

Other things I've tried would be good additions to the list: horse meat, chocolate covered ants, or bear.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 12, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> I thought it was about what foods you have tried, not tried and liked.  That's how I did it.  I tried an oyster once and never again.  TB eats them when I am not around because I can't even stand the smell!



It is. At least, I thought so  I don't like oysters, either, but I have tried them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 12, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Is that what they said the average was? I didn't click on anything else after it wanted to take me to a Facebook page.



Just so people know, after you check the boxes for the foods you've tried and click to see your total, it shows you your total on the second page, but you don't have to click again to post on Facebook.


----------



## Hoot (Jan 12, 2014)

My count is 88. I must admit that a few items on the list were my attempts, such as phaal, dandelion wine, paneer, and pho, among others. The only absinthe I have had is the Americanized version.
There is nothing on the list that I wouldn't try given the opportunity.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 12, 2014)

I went over the list again and realized that I have had Umeboshi (pickled plumb) and recently its Korean counterpart (don't know what it's called)

I've also had braised rabbit many times -- that's sorta rabbit stew.

So I've had 94.

But, like LP, I tried some just to see what they tasted like (cricket, snake, chitins) but would probably not eat again.  I actually sort of like durian.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 12, 2014)

jennyema said:


> I actually sort of like durian.



Durian isn't too bad, if you can get past the smell!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2014)

I  answered it as foods I have tried, not liked.  I've had chicken and I've had waffles, but never together, so I didn't count it.


----------



## Jing (Jan 12, 2014)

73 for me. I had thought my total would be higher. Just goes to show how much more there is to be explored!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 12, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> I've had 87. Some of the things I wasn't familiar with - for instance Pavlova or a Bellini. Nor do I consider them on my list of "foods to eat before you die".
> 
> Other things I've tried would be good additions to the list: horse meat, chocolate covered ants, or bear.


Steve, have you ever had meringue, the little cookies?  do you like fresh fruit and whipped cream. Those are basically the elements of Pavlov. One of the most heavenly desserts ever.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 12, 2014)

55 for me. Quite a few I didn't have the foggiest what they were.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 12, 2014)

i counted sixty-some items on the list that i have had or tried at some time in my life.  i would be interested to know how these one hundred items were selected for this exercise.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 12, 2014)

I counted the things I have tried, not just ones I like.  I never tried a Root Beer Float or a Moonpie because they never looked good enough to me to try them.  Why have a Root Beer Float when I could have a milkshake?  

I have had raw oysters, but by mistake.  It was disgusting, but I counted it because I actually tried it, gagging all the way!

I have had rabbit, fried, but not rabbit stew so I didn't count the rabbit stew.  Like PF, I have had chicken and I have had waffles, but not together, so they didn't get counted.  I have had a lot of things that weren't on the list. 

If I knew what a lot of the things were and someone would prepare them for me, I would be more than willing to try them.


----------



## KatyCooks (Jan 12, 2014)

I managed a mere 41.   I feel ashamed.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 12, 2014)

I thought I'd do better than I did too, especially with all the Mexican foods, but as PF said, I've had chicken and I've had waffles, but not together, so I didn't count it.  And kangaroo and snake meat are pretty scarce around these parts.


----------



## KatyCooks (Jan 12, 2014)

Glad I'm not the only one who thought "chicken and waffles" was a bit weird!  In that case I am up to 43!  (Still pretty poor though).


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 12, 2014)

KatyCooks said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who thought "chicken and waffles" was a bit weird!  In that case I am up to 43!  (Still pretty poor though).



What? No! It's chicken and waffles!  Not chicken. And waffles.  They have to be in the same dish.

No, I don't know where the list came from, or who came up with chicken and waffles in the first place. I'd lived here in the South for quite a few years before I ever heard of it, so I don't think it was invented here in SE VA, but it is an accepted dish. <Please read this all tongue in cheek. Please also let me know if that needs translating. lol>


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 12, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> What? No! It's chicken and waffles!  Not chicken. And waffles.  They have to be in the same dish.
> 
> No, I don't know where the list came from, or who came up with chicken and waffles in the first place. I'd lived here in the South for quite a few years before I ever heard of it, so I don't think it was invented here in SE VA, but it is an accepted dish. <Please read this all tongue in cheek. Please also let me know if that needs translating. lol>



Speaking if tongues, I noticed Cod Tongues with Scrunchions was missing from the list. That would have put me up to 56.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 12, 2014)

I've heard of chicken and waffles but never ate it.  I thought it was like creamed chicken over a waffle, but I googled it and it's just fried chicken with a waffle.  But they were on the same plate...I've never had them on the same plate.

Here's a recipe.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/chicken-and-waffles-recipe/index.html


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 12, 2014)

85 here--chitlins, crickets, or fugu have not crossed my palette (and I doubt they ever will). I don't know where I would find alligator, snake, or kangaroo to try and can't afford Kobe beef or black truffles.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 12, 2014)

81. Some things aren't as good as others!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Toffiffeezz (Jan 12, 2014)

91 here, and I'd be willing to try the rest!


Everything will be ok in the end. If it's not ok, it's not the end.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 12, 2014)

Toffiffeezz said:


> 91 here, and I'd be willing to try the rest!
> 
> Everything will be ok in the end. If it's not ok, it's not the end.



Wow, you're the winner so far! Way to go!


----------



## jennyema (Jan 14, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, you're the winner so far! Way to go!


 
 ... are you gonna make me eat the poison fish?  LOL!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2014)

Try as I might, I can't get past 61 foods.  I guess I've led a sheltered existence.  I wouldn't hesitate to try just about all of the items.


----------



## Alix (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm at 75. 

CWS, come visit Alberta, you can get most of that stuff at a restaurant in Banff that specializes in crazy stuff. 

I don't know that I'll ever try fugu, but I could up my count considerably by trying MoonPies and some of the other stuff that I've not seen up here in Canada.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 14, 2014)

Alix--the girls eat snake and they tell me that turkey tastes like...snake. LOL

Maybe I could sub out snake, alligator, and kangaroo for moose, bear, and elk. Perhaps fugu could be swapped for deep-fried smelt or Rocky Mountain oysters or wild puffball mushrooms or cod or walleye cheeks?


----------

